# Chicken with the Rev



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2006)

Finally hooked up with a bottle of the Rev' Original Sauce, thanks to Dallas from Double D's BBQ, and I'm going to do some legs and thighs tonight on the kettle.

Seasoned both with a dusting of Lemon Pepper under the skin and then a light dusting of  Head COuntry Rub. (sorry larry)

Gonna kick back tonight with some chicken, a Sam Adams Oktoberfest Beer and watch the Tigers take Game 1 from Oakland.

Pics, oh sure, sometime after the game or tomorrow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finally hooked up with a bottle of the Rev' Original Sauce, thanks to Dallas from Double D's BBQ, and I'm going to do some legs and thighs tonight on the kettle.
> 
> Seasoned both with a dusting of Lemon Pepper under the skin and then a light dusting of  Head COuntry Rub. (sorry larry)
> 
> ...



Don't forget to keep hitting it with the sauce as it cooks !
Are you gunna cut it with anything.....like honey?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Finally hooked up with a bottle of the Rev' Original Sauce, thanks to Dallas from Double D's BBQ, and I'm going to do some legs and thighs tonight on the kettle.
> 
> Seasoned both with a dusting of Lemon Pepper under the skin and then a light dusting of  Head COuntry Rub. (sorry larry)
> 
> ...



Bruce no problem, I'm a big fan of Head Country Sauces and Rubs myself!  But I do have to say, Rev's and Wolfe go together real good!!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce- not to influence your review of Rev. Marvin's or anything, but I've been a huge Detroit Tiger fan all my life. Except on the rare occassion when they might find themselves playing the Braves...or when they face the Orioles....and maybe the Angels. Okay, and definitely the Blue Jays. But other than that, they're way up there in my book....and remember, Rev. Marvin's ain't sweet at all. Like Scotty said, if you want a little sweetness to it, cut it with some honey.

Rev.Jr.


----------



## Finney (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce, as Scotty said keep layering on the sauce as it cooks.  Especially if you have any indirect time in your cooking.  You can build up a nice thick coating.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bruce, no pics needed ...I'll be over about 8:15  
I am yet to crack the bottle of Rev jr's sauce I recieved in Myrtle.

How 'bout them Tiger's  They'll spank the 'A',s just like the Yankees


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

this is kind of funny since Bruce ain't real fond of Carolina style sauces.
Now if he's got a little German in him, he might like the mustard base.
Rev's ain't yo mama's bbq sauce.  I'd call it a polar opposite of Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 11, 2006)

Well the Captain's correct, I'm not a big fan of Carolina sauces, but I did mix the Rev's sauce with honey on a 1:1 ratio and it was excellent. Had this down in Virginia at Gary's picnic this summer and wanted to try it. Here's some pics, my apologies, they're not the greatest, and my plated finished product seems to have disppeared from the camera. Fairly nice day all day until I decided to cook outside and then of course it had to start raining off and on.




Royal Oak Lump with Guava Wood




Pieces with Rev's top half; Cherry BBQ Sauce bottom half.




Finished product, the Rev's had a nice balance of sweet & heat with just a "noticeable" hint of mustard. It was great, will use it again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice job Bruce, it all looked great! Yeah, that Rev Marv mixed 1/2 & 1/2 is a nice change of pace every now and then.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

Good looking chicken Bruce!  Bet it tasted even better!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice... Very nice.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 11, 2006)

YUMMY!  Sure wish I lived closer.  Nice Job Bruce.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Looked great Bruce


----------

